# glorystar satellite system



## little big man (Aug 3, 2008)

I need a tech in my area of dumas arkansas to put up a glorystar satellite system I am having trouble finding some one. thank you


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

First, putting up a fixed-dish system like that isn't very hard. If you can change a light switch, you can install it yourself.

But if you really need help, have you talked to the Glorystar people? Or have you checked your phone book for satellite TV folks? They'll almost all be selling Dish or DirecTV, but some of them should be able to handle a Glorystar installation.


----------



## bruin95 (Apr 23, 2006)

Craigslist is also a good place to find an installer in your area.


----------



## little big man (Aug 3, 2008)

thank you very much!


----------



## SKYV (Dec 2, 2003)

bruin95 said:


> Craigslist is also a good place to find an installer in your area.


Not best,but try dbsinstall.com,.satelliteinstallers.us,.ftainstall.com/

at least you will deal with real installers not handymen.


----------



## little big man (Aug 3, 2008)

OK THANK YOU VERY MUCH i WILL GIVE THEM A TRY.


----------

